# [SOLVED] IDE cd-rom not detected.

## nego

I've searched yesterday and today for possible solutions, but couldn't tie anything together to perform a fix for myself. I may just not be making the right connections.

MAINBOARD: MSI K9a2 Platinum

I performed a new Gentoo installation three days ago the IDE cd-rom has never been recognized. 'dmesg' returns nothing relating the cd-rom, fdisk references it as /dev/cdrom/ but it does not appear to be there. I've looked at other threads and have tried a few things already that have not solved the issue.

I read that the newer Linux kernel's support IDE with libdata and that I can enable the modules in the "Serial ATA..." Section of the Kernel's menuconfig. I've tried this and enabled ATI PATA support builtin as I think that is the correct one for my mainboard. This did not work and did not even make a difference.  

I also read somewhere that I should enable IDE modules in the "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support" section, but mine is completely empty. 

lspci

```
~ > sudo lspci

Password: 

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 Northbridge only dual slot PCI-e                                                                    

_GFX and HT3 K8 part

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0                                                                     

port A)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gp                                                                    

p port B)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gp                                                                    

p port E)

00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 14)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64,                                                                    

 Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64,                                                                    

 Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64,                                                                    

 Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64,                                                                    

 Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64,                                                                    

 Sempron] Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV670PRO [Radeon HD 3850                                                                    

]

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3870 Audio device

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI E                                                                    

xpress Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. Device 3f20

04:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OH                                                                    

CI Link Layer Controller (rev c0)

04:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/H                                                                    

T] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)

04:03.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
```

make.conf

```

~ > cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2"

CXXFLAGS=""

CPPFLAGS=""

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa"

ACCEPTED_KEYWORDS="amd64"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch ccache"

LINGUAS="en"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="X bzip2 threads debug -ldap multilib hal dbus dri svg truetype mad xcb png qt-static suid"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.netnitco.net http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/"
```

dmesg | grep '( ide | cdrom )'

```

```

.configLast edited by nego on Sun Jun 21, 2009 8:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jburns

Are 

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m
```

 set?

----------

## nego

It worked!

Thanks a ton!

----------

